# 6hp Montgomery Ward info needed



## Busbey (Jun 13, 2011)

hey everyone, just picked this up for $35 bucks. long story but the guy i got it from had a mechanics list and recipet of all the items replaced and or tested to be working. basically i think the previous owner had it restored or something. anyways, i have yet to try and start it but needed to know if i should do anything before i crank it up. it also came with an old aluminum gas tank and hose. it will be pushing a 12ft alumacraft v hull. when i get home tonight i will look for more serial numbers of anything i can find. the prop being my main concern. want to make sure it has the right one on there for my boat. any and all info i can get on this is greatly appreciated!

in the 2nd picture, it says XXaKing (possibly seaking?)


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, it is a SeaKing outboard. Most probably a Chrysler make. What year are possibly late 1960's to 1970's. The reason I say your Seaking is probably a Chrysler make, is that over the years Montgomery Wards was a reseller of outboards. (These are only generalized years, so you Seaking buffs please don't bust my chops  ) 1940's to 1963 Seaking was made by Gale outboards(Evinrude/Johnson/OMC division). 1963 to 1965 are there about SeaKing was made by West Bend. 1966 to 1980's??? not sure the last year was made by Chrysler. SeaKing was sold by Montgomery Wards under different manufacturers but badge with SeaKing label.

Sorry, this is all that I can offer. You can search Ebay, if you figure your model number out and get a manual.


----------



## Busbey (Jun 14, 2011)

good enough for me, thanks for the info. im taking it out this sunday morning to see if it works. in the mean time i need to get some sort of temporary 2x4 to use for a transom. this is until i start a deck build and do it right. 

any suggestions?


----------



## Boatguy (Jun 14, 2011)

A good reference book is The Old Outboard Book by Peter Hunn it lists Make Model and year. It should be possible to reference it this way. [-o<


----------



## fender66 (Jun 14, 2011)

That looks like a great find and pretty cool to boot. Any idea how old it is?


----------



## Busbey (Jun 14, 2011)

ok. im in shock. i just got off the phone with Alumacraft and it is not a 1960.. its a 1950! 146th Model R built. a serious collectible. the founders grandson or son (forget which) worked in the office behind the guy that i got ahold of. he was interested in buying it from me. i stayed on hold for 15 minutes while he had someone go to their showroom and check to see if one of these was in there, restored of course. unfortunately there wasnt one but the guy looking said they had one in the storage or something. so, long story short, he isnt buying it from me. MAN!!!!! i thought i just hit jackpot!! 

anyways, i am glad i have the information on this boat now and will look forward to passing it along to my kids. wow, 1950.....


----------



## fender66 (Jun 14, 2011)

So did they tell you what it's worth....if I can be so nosy. :roll:


----------



## Busbey (Jun 14, 2011)

just make me an offer! hahaha



no, he said it is always up to the collector, no matter what your selling. he said it cost Alumacraft $322 to make the boat, not what they sold it for. remember this was 1950, too. that was a lot of money back then. he said i gauren-damn-tee you you would get a lot more than that. i said, 800? 1000? 2500? thats when he said its up the the collector.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 14, 2011)

> just make me an offer! hahaha



I'll give you $35 bucks? 8)


----------



## Busbey (Jun 14, 2011)

This guy ... :roll:


----------

